# Bluetooth Pairing Question



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

My new M3 came with Bluetooth documentation - a card with ID numbers to program in the phone. One for GSm phones and one for CDMA phones. However, I know the bluetooth upgrade kit has a pairing button and I can't find one in my car.

Oh, production date 04/2003. How can I find out if my car is really equipped with BT?

BobD


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

This has been a point of much confusion. Bluetooth is not a factory installed option/accesory. It sounds like you have BMW Assist installed. For some reason people are getting that card. One of the number on you card is actually the phone number you can call into your car. Think of Assist as a cell phone without a handset and dial pad but many people have reported receiving calls. Do a search and you will find plenty of infomation on this issue.


----------



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

*No BMW Assist*

I have a 2003.5 model - LED Tail lights, Lighter "Silver Grey Color, but no BMW Assist.

Thanks for your reply though!

Anyone else have any ideas?

BobD :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

BT has never been a factory option. The dealer would have had to install it. If you have it, there wil be a pairing button somewhere; if it was installed according to instructions, it'll be just under the armrest on the center console. If not, you either got the card by mistake or you do have Assist.


----------



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

*No Assist or Bluetooth*

Evidently, the card with the ID numbers has nothing to do with whether or not Bluetooth is installed in the car - and no assist either.

That's OK, because I would rather have Bluetooth. Is the kit for the Coupe out yet. When last I inquired all that was available was the sedan kit.

Thanks,

BobD


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Fireman3 said:


> Is the kit for the Coupe out yet. When last I inquired all that was available was the sedan kit.


 If I remember correcctly somebody posted a few months ago that they were able to install the sedan kit in a coupe. You may want to do a search.


----------



## armstd (Jan 2, 2004)

I installed BT in my Coupe.

I called Circle BMW. They knew what to send me. Also, when you call them, they will use your last-7 VIN to find out if your car shipped with Assist or not, so it's a no-risk venture.

-Daver


----------



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Good Info...Thanks!*

Can I get the number for Circle from you?

BobD


----------

